# Chemical Toilet Fluid



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

Has anyone use Mac a Loo toilet fluid. At less than £2 A litre it semms good vaue and It's Formaldehyde free. Tempted to buy some and see but thought maybe someone knows something about it.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I haven't but at that price its well worth a try, where do you get it from.

Wobby


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

Available from the manufacturer on E-Bay £20 for 10 litres. They also have a web site www.macatac.co.uk


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Ditch the chemicals and go for a SOG. You can use normal toilet rolls without paying nearly a pound for the chemical ones. You know it makes sense.


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

I've never used anything other than normal toilet rolls. Are they ment to cause problems then.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

andyman said:


> I've never used anything other than normal toilet rolls. Are they ment to cause problems then.


I think the expensive ones break down to nothing quicker than the normal ones.
But the SOG will save in the long run. IE chemical fluid etc.
God I hate toilet humour.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I bought some cheap fluid from Towsure.

Never again. It smell like the bottom of a (ahem!) lady's handbag and seems to do nothing to the contents of the bog. 8O 

The pong is nearly as bad as emptying a SOG. Not quite, as the handbag whiff covers it a bit . . but nobody stands downwind for long!! 8O 8O 

Back to the Elsan stuff for us! Now that's a proper tu*d tamer.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Ahem.... The art of emptying a SOG is at the moment of disharging those Richards you flush the loo at the same time whilst breathing out. What could be simpler? Cough cough.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

sysinfo said:


> Ahem.... The art of emptying a Sog is at the moment of disharging those Richards you flush the loo at the same time whilst breathing out. What could be simpler? Cough cough.


How the hell did I post twice???????????????


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

sysinfo said:


> How the hell did I post twice???????????????


What you on about. I can't see two posts???? :roll: :roll:

Only joking - I just fixed it for you.   

It's easily done. There's a particularly elusive problem that Nuke is trying to identify and fix, but untill he can (if he can - it is sometimes unbelievably difficult) I'm afraid we have to live with it. It appears to be linked to the use of the browser back button.

If it happens again and you notice before someone else has posted, you can go in and delete your own most recent post.

Cheers


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

We were told a few years ago not to bother with chemicals for the loo after asking someone about the Bio Magic, we were informed that Oxy Clean and Vanish Oxy Pink are basically the same stuff with the small addition of a slight perfume and some optical brighteners.
We were sceptical but thought we would give it a try as apart from anything else you can get it anywhere, and it is much cheaper.

That was two and a half years ago and we haven't used anything else since. We have had no problems with the cassette seals or any damage to the loo and everything breaks down and can be emptied out anywhere as technically it is only enzyme and oxygene action sludgifying the contents.

Likewise we have never bothered with the expensive and only availible in camping shops special loo rolls, the 4 for 99p from iceland work brilliantly :wink: 

Tina


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

Many thanks Tina, just been routing under the sink and found a large tub of oxy clean. I going to try it next week.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Tina

Mrs Zeb has tried to buy some Bio Magic, but couldn't find any locally.

Any suggestions - other than a visit to the optician?? 8O 8O 8O 

Thanks


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

the BioMagic man has a website and will post out to you.Other than that I've seen him at the Warners shows


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

We never managed to get any Bio Magic Zeb, it was when we were trying to find some that we were told about the much cheaper and get in any supermarket Oxy stuff. 

The only place we have seen the Bio Magic has been at shows.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

TinaGlenn said:


> We never managed to get any Bio Magic Zeb, it was when we were trying to find some that we were told about the much cheaper and get in any supermarket Oxy stuff.
> 
> The only place we have seen the Bio Magic has been at shows.


Thanks Tina.

Now I shall have to apologise for calling her a cross-eyed old bat!! 8O 8O

Only joking, but it did seem strange that there was none about.

She uses the Oxy-wotsit all the time, so will take your suggestion and try that.  

Cheers


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

Forgive my ignorance but I thought a major part of the point of chemicals was to prevent smells.

I understand how Oxy might work for breaking down etc but how can it or Bio Magic prevent smells?


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

We've got a bottle of Biomagic that we purchased at Rivendale in the spring.

Not used it yet, finishing a large bottle of the other stuff first, can't remember its name  

Unsure of whether to try it or not. It says to clean the holding tank, and if using it for urine only, to put some soil in the tank :? 

For other uses, keep adding small amounts of Biomagic on a regular basis.

Seems rather hit and miss and a bit of bother; I'm all for the simple life 8) 

As we have never had a problem with the green toilet fluids, why change?


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

www.biomagicuk.com - gives all the info, order online or see what shows they attend.They are at Malvern next week


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

The pound shop sells a box of bio washing powder,works fine.

Stan


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

When chatting to a Dutch couple recently we were extolling our Sog, which we said saved on chemicals. They smiled sweetly and said they never used chemicals. "It smells - but it is our smell". What could you say after that!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> How the hell did I post twice???????????????


Welcome to this very exclusive Club!

Zeb- The last lot of Biomagic I had was from a guy in Redditch-have you checked their site fro suppliuers??


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I am buying another 10 ltrs off Mr. Biomagic tomorrow ready for our trip. I have got through 10 previous ltrs and I am very happy with it. I have a SOG as well but my SOG does not pong whent emptying or at any other time although I really do hate using it but that is outweighed by the sheer pleasure of owning my own toilet whereever I go and know intimately the other bums that have sat on it previously.

I also pour an amount down the grey water plug holes and that keeps the plug holes and tank from smells too. 

The containers could have much better caps and looking at their website this mod could have already taken place as they have new stuff now which is double strength and goes twice as far. 

I never measure it although it comes with a measuring thing which baffles me so I just pour what I think is an excess amount in and works for me.

I've tried the stuff they use on dead people, also Halfords stuff which smells a little better but not as nice as Biomagic and not as effective. I wish these things came with a dye so that it makes the stuff that comes out look nothing like what it is but I cannot really think of any other colour that would not make me sick. I suppose I would like it to come out like spring water from a mountain stream melted from a 3 million year old glacier. 8O


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Pusser said:


> I have a SOG as well but my SOG does not pong whent emptying . . .
> 
> . . . I also pour an amount down the grey water plug holes.


I'm all for recycling Puss, but isn't that taking it a bit too far! 8O 8O

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

sysinfo said:


> Ditch the chemicals and go for a Sog. You can use normal toilet rolls without paying nearly a pound for the chemical ones. You know it makes sense.


Agree totally - I don't know why it took me so long to fit one - I hummed and hawed the first year they came out. If I'd fitted it then I would have saved several times the cost of it.... and I can't stand the smell of those chemicals, I dread to think what that's doing to your lungs!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Well I ordered by Biomagic today and the surprise is that I only need to buy 5lts as it is now the equivalent of the old 10ltrs in power which cuts down on postage and so I think I am at least £5 better off than ordering the old 2 x 10 ltr containers.

This means I think the man said, 600 days of pooing liberally assuming an empty every 3 days. It is almost worth getting dysentery to get even more value for money. 

An offer not to be pooh poohed. (I've said it before, I should be in marketing. 8) I'm going to see if Truimph Bras have a vacancy. Do you know Bras is an I.T. word and looking back at my career I wish I had got into that more often than I did.


----------



## maggielou (Mar 25, 2008)

hi Tina

This oxy stuff. Do you put it in the holding tank and the flush tank as well.

:?: :?: :?: Thanks


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> sysinfo said:
> 
> 
> > How the hell did I post twice???????????????
> ...


Tar Zeb, I was modding on another unrelated forum and it was impossible to post the same twice, thats what threw me. Anyway back to the bog.

Bob


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

What next. Cillit Bang. Bang and the bog is gone.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

That's really going down the pan


----------

